# Tool to teach a clown to host anemone



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This tool worked perfectly for me, but you will need a patience. I put my wife to do this job...

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04411_zps2dde813c.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04413_zps3b6067e4.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

genius!!!!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great idea. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

wait so you just stick the toy in the anemone? i'll have to give this a try with my dumbass clowns..lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> wait so you just stick the toy in the anemone? i'll have to give this a try with my dumbass clowns..lol


Yes, but toy should move inside tentacles and try do not touch mouth of the anemone.
that's why I said that patience is required

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol when I went over Greg`s I saw him doing this, I could not stop laughing but the Russian is smarter than you think..lol Good one Greg


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Once again russia wins...


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

thats an awesome idea.. who would have thought that the simplest things would work the best


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

So is the issue with the anemone not wanting to host or clown fish that don't want to go near anemone?

Sig, are you selling your device?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

With mine, I think it's the clownfish are not bothering with the anemone.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goldfish said:


> So is the issue with the anemone not wanting to host or clown fish that don't want to go near anemone?
> 
> Sig, are you selling your device?


I can rent it 

regarding anemones and clowns

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=36

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> With mine, I think it's the clownfish are not bothering with the anemone.


http://www.amdareef.com/ho_anemones.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

is that a rubber eraser? do i just need to find something similar? or would any fish looking object work?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Bar0n said:


> is that a rubber eraser? do i just need to find something similar? or would any fish looking object work?


it is metal piece and I assume the fish should be similar.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Greg. May try to find a couple Maroon clowns.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Have your clownfish tried to attack that little guy?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

teemee said:


> Have your clownfish tried to attack that little guy?


oh yes, my pair is so aggressive that they even attack and biting my hands

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

What kind of anemones are we talking about? I read a lot about the anemones and the clown fish and they said not all of them are good for them... oh well, My clowns only live by my BTA's. The BTA's actually all moved to where the clowns are and make them a bed. The clowns snug on them, sleep on them rub on them, ok, you get the picture. They both seem to love each other.

Here's a video for you guys. I guess im super lucky. I stressed the heck out of this tank 5 days ago and these guys have forgiven me!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Letigrama;331952 I guess im super lucky. I stressed the heck out of this tank 5 days ago and these guys have forgiven me!
[/QUOTE said:


> it is to early to relax.....
> 
> I have just Bubble tips, since I do not want any chemical war going between different types of anenames
> 
> ...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

sig said:


> it is to early to relax.....
> 
> I have just Bubble tips, since I do not want any chemical war going between different types of anenames
> 
> ...


Very good,

This is a great article too, just finishes reading it- TALKS ABOUT THE ANEMONES AND CLOWS.

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?t=153667


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks.

here is the lady you can contact with the questions, but be prepared to answer her questions first

http://www.karensroseanemones.net/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

